# The Classic



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats your thoughts on who's going to win?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

cedar how you been!!!

I'm going with an impressive showing from two of the lesser picks-

Jeff Coble and Derek Remitz.

Coble fishes professionally- without the professional expense. He qualifies for the grandaddies by way of lesser painful routes; but just as, if not more, challenging to do so... not just once or even twice- but three times!!!- thats hardcore angling ability.

Remitz has the mental game above tenured pros and simply likes to fish- that might outwiegh skills if it is a tough bite- but he obviously has the skill anyhow!!!

Dark horses...but overall- VanDam...lololol and Martins will follow behind  

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Casey Ashley is my pick.He should know the lake better than the rest of the field.But that really doesn't matter but sounded good.Lots of good anglers this year.Thats my winner Casey


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nip-

I like the call with Remitz...I think that the jigs in deep water could be a factor.

I'm gonna go with Tim Horton to take it down though. He mixed it up @ Champlain last season in deeper water with the crankbait and the jig.

KVD will always be in my top 5...


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Edwin Evers...don't ask me why!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

It would be nice to see Mike Iaconelli do well. Saw him at the boat show and he's a class act.

But yeah, I agree that KVD won't be too far off


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

S. Reese
A. Martens
J.Quinn


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Champion188 Elite said:


> S. Reese
> A. Martens
> J.Quinn


...I'll bet ya a spinnerbait that Jason Quinn doesn't finish in the top 50!!!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Martens, Ashley, KVD, Swindle, Kline there's my top 5 with no real reasoning for it just have a hunch.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

If the jig bite is on, watch out for Kline and McClelland. Those are my top picks.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

young-gun21 said:


> ...I'll bet ya a spinnerbait that Jason Quinn doesn't finish in the top 50!!!


Your probably right.........Gotta pick one dark horse though.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Iaconelli or Van Dam


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hmm...

KVD or Skeet Reese 

with good possibilities of

Iaconnelli, Kennedy or Martens


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

A few pics
1 Derek Remitz
2 Jeff Freeman (Federation guy)
3 Casey Ashley
4 Cant count out VanDam


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

whoever has the best gameplan going in 
or vandam if its tough


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I think KVD  WB


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Steve Kennedy - The best bass fisherman nobody seems to notice

Dark Horse - John Murray


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

1) IKE
2) Gary Klein
3) the field

shakey


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Champion188 Elite said:


> Your probably right.........Gotta pick one dark horse though.


I wasn't pickin' on Quinn, I actally like him alot...It's just that he failed to qualify!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

My pics are KVD, Remitz, Iaconelli, or possibly Jordan. The weather is changing down here so the guys that make the adjustments have a shot at it.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

martens is garbage and will choke again.

If the water warms up just a few deg. they will be in pre-spawn for sure and the first person to get into the first batch of the big females will have it wrapped up. 

LETS GO IKE!!


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

Swindle finished in the top 5 the last two times on this lake, he is my pick to win. then kasey ashley becasue he is hometown. and KVD is always a threat but will finish third again


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Procraftboats21 said:


> martens is garbage and will choke again.
> 
> If the water warms up just a few deg. they will be in pre-spawn for sure and the first person to get into the first batch of the big females will have it wrapped up.
> 
> LETS GO IKE!!


you call this garbage?

Aaron Martens 



Hometown
Leeds, Alabama

Age
35



Stats

Years Pro

9 

Top 10 Finishes (Wins)*

39 (5) As of 10/18/2007 

Career Earnings*

$1.6 million (excludes non-tour western earnings) As of 10/18/2007 

Current World Rank

4 

Best Finish in 2007

1 - California Delta, 3/22/2007 

Last 3 Finishes

7 - Lake Tohopekaliga, 9/13/2007
7 - Lake Dardanelle, 8/23/2007
51 - Potomac River, 8/9/2007 

Bassmaster Classics Fished (Won)

8 (0) &#8211; 2nd three times As of 3/26/2007 

FLW Championships Fished (Won)

4 (0) As of 3/26/2007 

Titles/Honors

WON Bass U.S. Open champion (2004, 2005), BASS Angler of the Year (2005)


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

If its cold and a tuff bite watch for Gary Klein. If it warms and is a pre-spawn bite watch out for KVD.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bassmaster Classics Fished (Won)

8 (0)  2nd three times As of 3/26/2007

FLW Championships Fished (Won)

4 (0) As of 3/26/2007 



Hes a choke artist. I first hand watched him fall apart in Pittsburgh


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

A choke artist doesn't earn that much money as a Bass Fishing proffesional. 1.6 million over a 9 year career, I'll take that any day! How much have you earned fishing tournaments Austin Dunlap?


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

Roland Martin fished in 25 classics does that mean that he was a choke artist, despite winning numberous tournaments, and like 9 AOYs. Sometimes winning the classic doesnt happen just look at gary klein.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

this thread is based on the classic, not career. He can't win the big dance


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

he still has time to win one (or five) before the end of his career, i think the classic is somewhat overrated, especially now that its in the spring. Think this year martens may finally get his first.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/classic/news/story?page=b-tourn-newell-Classic_coble


I'm in for a dollar on Coble...takers??? 

Limited to first 50 

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Coble against the whole field for $1?? If that's the bet I'll take the field for a buck!! Money due on 4/6!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

how 'bout if he doesn't win there is a "rumble on the river" added to the NOAA schedule next year  how are you feeling about him now?


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

V-MAX200 said:


> you call this garbage?
> 
> Aaron Martens
> 
> ...


That's kind of what I was thinking. Last time I checked, Martens was a %^&* good angler.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have Van Dam, Evers, Duckett, Ashley and Auten on my fantasy team. After day 1 I wasnt looking too bad but, after seeing the latest updates my guys are choking today!


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

Cabin Fever has offically set it.


----------

